
‘Incomprehensible’: The Australian Bushfires Are an Ecological Catastrophe - theprop
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/akwggz/incomprehensible-the-australian-bushfires-are-an-ecological-catastrophe
======
vixen99
There's nothing incomprehensible about it. There are plenty of reasons for it
with a large high temperature contribution. Certainly it's disastrous and
tragic but it's not new. In 1974-1975, almost 15% of the total area of
Australia was burnt. As of 7th January, the area burnt (it will clearly
increase) is less than 10% of that destroyed in the earlier conflagration.

[https://www.australiasevereweather.com/fires/history.htm](https://www.australiasevereweather.com/fires/history.htm)

'An integral part of the Australian environment'
[https://www.abs.gov.au/Ausstats/abs@.nsf/0/6C98BB75496A5AD1C...](https://www.abs.gov.au/Ausstats/abs@.nsf/0/6C98BB75496A5AD1CA2569DE00267E48)

[https://www.drroyspencer.com/2020/01/are-australia-
bushfires...](https://www.drroyspencer.com/2020/01/are-australia-bushfires-
worsening-from-human-caused-climate-change/)

